# This is special. Thanks to all of our Forces.



## Matt308 (Dec 16, 2007)

This is one of the better *.pps files dedicated to our forces in the middle east. May they all come home as they left.

God bless you all. I think of you everynight.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2007)

Another link for those that don't have Powerpoint --> These Are My Credentials » SlideShare


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2007)

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Good stuff.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 16, 2007)

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 16, 2007)

amen to them


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you and God Bless


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Becca (Dec 17, 2007)

That was great. Thanks for posting it, Matt.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 18, 2007)

*AWESOME!!!!!*


----------

